# what annoys youthe most?



## mis-devious (Jan 9, 2011)

as the title suggests,
i am interested in knowing what annoys people the most.
so post away with your dirtyest stuff!


things that anoyy me...

when people ask you stupid questions...
like when you walk in the door with a mcdonalds bag and some one will ask " did you get maccas" and have a dum look on their face.

people that cant drive and/or dont know the road rules

forgetting where i put things

not getting what i ordered at a fast food place

when you peel the seal off the top of a cupboard orange juice bottle and it squirts you in the face

when the hose is a tiny bit too short

men that pee in toilets and dont flush them

tripping over a small dog

dvd's skipping

putting an item of clothing on either back the front or inside out

phone running out of battery

getting a cramp in your sleep

people using WAY too much perfume or deoderent

..really i could sit here and wright all night....
now that i have started you off, fire away!!


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 9, 2011)

i hate cds that skip.
i feel like im going to freak out when i hear them.


----------



## cris (Jan 9, 2011)

The thing that annoys me the most is people who make posts whinging about stuff that annoys them. Also i pee anywhere but a toilet so you dont need to worry about me flushing, might want to run some water down the sink though  :lol:


----------



## mis-devious (Jan 9, 2011)

haha. im not whinging im lookin for a laugh . your the dream guy then arnt u lol....


----------



## ChargerWA (Jan 9, 2011)

mis-devious said:


> as the title suggests,
> i am interested in knowing what annoys people the most.
> so post away with your dirtyest stuff!
> 
> ...



You know that's actually code for - OMG, you got maccas and didn't call to see if I wanted some....

What annoys me, losing to the poms in the Rugby..


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 9, 2011)

mis-devious said:


> when you peel the seal off the top of a cupboard orange juice bottle and it squirts you in the face
> tripping over a small dog



That made me laugh as both of these really annoy me ! HAHA


----------



## mis-devious (Jan 9, 2011)

charger- that is a funny version lol im talking bout the other tone of voice
mighty moose- haha yess i thorght i was the only one!


----------



## dossy (Jan 9, 2011)

i got a list that would go to the moon and back several times but the ones near the top of the list

people who drive with high beam and or fog lights on when they are not needed
helping people out with things and then they do not show you any thanx of any kind
when im watchn something on tv and i walk away to get a drink and when i get back someone has changed the channel
when people use and abuse the livn crap out of me ( happens alot)
when cops are smart asses
when cops pull me over just because im a p plater im a guy and im out late at night
losing to the poms in anything
when random people walk into our back yard ( happens alot) 
when im ignored by my friends because they have a bf/gf
when ****ers on the road do stupid things that can do serious damage to cars and or people
when people post things on face book on your account that take alot of time to fix ( ie ask a bunch of people out, sayn some things that shouldnt be joked about ect ect )
when people are 10ft giants behind my back but cant say anything to my face
when someone asks if they can have a sip or ur drink and the drink half of it


i can keep going and going but ill shut up now


----------



## mis-devious (Jan 9, 2011)

lol, i can definetly agree on the drink one. or they ask and then ask another ten times. same goes with cigerettes when i use to smoke. i feel your pain!


----------



## cris (Jan 9, 2011)

mis-devious said:


> haha. im not whinging im lookin for a laugh . your the dream guy then arnt u lol....


 
I guess i am the dream guy, im often in my own dreams too, i think its just in my head though:?


----------



## Smithers (Jan 9, 2011)

Seeing the price of Aussie geckos that are a fraction of our prices on other countries websites not to mention the morphs they have 20yrs in front of us. 

Neighbours dogs barking
People who toot their horns at their friends place and can't be bothered to get out the car or when they leave at midnight
How petrol prices are allowed to rise on public holidays
Someones kids the have a full on paddy when your in a line and the parents egg them on or don't care.
empty milk cartons put back in fridges
Treading on Bindies
Walking the dog on the footpath and broken glass everywhere from some meathead on a sat night
Being late for something due to others faults
Going somewhere with the camera and the batteries are dead
that's enuf


----------



## dossy (Jan 9, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Treading on Bindies




or worse yet cat heads, they are rely painful


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 9, 2011)

ppl that come to my house(family and friends) and know i have reptiles, then say "yuk, why do you have theese? & why are they in your room?
the maccas thing as has been mentioned(lol happened at 11:45pm last night to me and my sis as we have several ppl staying over lol, we pretended like we had forgotten they were here)
ppl that sneeze all over their hands(which is good) then DONT wash them and just wipe them on a table or all over the keyboard and mouse..its flat out ferral lol
ppl tht dont wash their hands after they go to the toilet


----------



## mis-devious (Jan 9, 2011)

yes all quite annoying!!


chickensnake said:


> ppl tht dont wash their hands after they go to the toilet


cant agree more!


----------



## Snowman (Jan 9, 2011)

Immigrants (mainly Poms) asking me where I'm from. I was born here both my parents were born here, Dad's side came out in 1852. But I have a black grandma so I'm not exactly white  But it makes me wonder if the same people would ask Eddie Murphy where he is from? USA.. surely not perhaps Kenya is what they want to hear  
I guess most people don't realise that pre 1901 white Australia policy there were already 7637 indians and 29907 Chinese living here.... Makes some of them a lot more Aussie than most white Australians...


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 9, 2011)

Snowman said:


> Immagrants (mainly Poms) asking me where I'm from.



Oops, guilty on both counts!! LOL. Not sure of other peoples reasons for asking such things, but people from OTHER countries, be they Africa, Europe or Asia, I don't care, I just love to talk to people about their countries and what they are like. So, Snowman, forgive my fellow ex-patriots, perhaps they're just curious like me!!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 9, 2011)

So where were you from Snowman?

I hate people who dawdle in large groups in shopping centres slowing everybody down or just stop in there tracks I just wanna slap around the back of the head and tell em to hurry up.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 9, 2011)

Dipcdame said:


> Oops, guilty on both counts!! LOL. Not sure of other peoples reasons for asking such things, but people from OTHER countries, be they Africa, Europe or Asia, I don't care, I just love to talk to people about their countries and what they are like. So, Snowman, forgive my fellow ex-patriots, perhaps they're just curious like me!!


 
LOL, So why wouldn't I be Australian? I don't know anything but Australia, I have an Aussie accent, my parents both have Aussie accents and my mum who is black has never lived anywhere else but Australia. You'd have to be a spastic to think that I was born anywhere else. The Aussie accent isn't easily picked up by asian immigrants etc..


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh, and one of my pet peeves?
Those who drive mobile disco's - okay, so maybe you want to hear your music, but it doesn't mean I have to, from half a kilometre away! I was unfortunate enough to have to stop next to one of these vehicles once, and even with his windows shut, it still vibrated my car rather vigorously - fer crying out loud, MUST YOU??????
These people will suffer industrial deafness before too much longer!!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh and Snowman I went to a weightlifting comp in Hawthorne and when one of the other WA team signed in they asked him where he was from he replied in his Aussie accent Booragoon (which is a suburb in WA) the reply was along the lines of ohhh What country is that in.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 9, 2011)

steve1 said:


> So where were you from Snowman?


 
Ferntree Gully Victoria 
Dad's from Fairfield NSW
Mum's from Cronulla NSW

The Snow's come out in 1852 from Cornwall, then worked the opal mines of Lightning Ridge NSW for a generation or two...


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 9, 2011)

Snowman said:


> LOL, So why wouldn't I be Australian? I don't know anything but Australia, I have an Aussie accent, my parents both have Aussie accents and my mum who is black has never lived anywhere else but Australia. You'd have to be a spastic to think that I was born anywhere else. The Aussie accent isn't easily picked up by asian immagants etc..


 
Tee hee, reminds me of that coffee advert a number of years ago where a woman in a supermarket took a liking to a black skinned guy's looks, so she schmoozed up to him and in as tantalizing a voice as she could, she commented to him about the coffee on the shelf, and how it was probably from some dark, exotic place, like he was, to which he turned to her, blinked his eyes, and in the gayest voice I've ever heard, he batted his eyelids, and said "REALLLLYYYYY ...................... Shropshire???" (It was all done in England, by the way!!)

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 12:53 PM ----------




Snowman said:


> Ferntree Gully Victoria
> Dad's from Fairfield NSW
> Mum's from Cronulla NSW
> 
> The Snow's come out in 1852 from Cornwall, then worked the opal mines of Lightning Ridge NSW for a generation or two...



HEY ............... that makes you an Aussie!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Snowman (Jan 9, 2011)

steve1 said:


> Oh and Snowman I went to a weightlifting comp in Hawthorne and when one of the other WA team signed in they asked him where he was from he replied in his Aussie accent Booragoon (which is a suburb in WA) the reply was along the lines of ohhh What country is that in.


 
Yeah I get it at least once a month I'd say... I always respond the same saying my home town. Then they ask where mum and dad are from and I give their home towns... I know that people just want to know why I'm black. So they should just ask that question... "Where are your ancestors from originally". 
The repeating problem I have with poms is I say my Grandma is half Dutch and half sri lankan. They automatically they catogorise me as sri lanken (rather than dutch) and start talking about my Sri Lankan cricket team. Grrr why would i barrick for anyone but Australia? One woman at work did this when I started a few years back. Went on about me being Sri Lankan for a few months and finally I said "So do you have any Aussies in your family". Full of pride she said yes my Grand kids are Aussie. So I'm like "oh how are they Australian?" She said "They were born here of course". Which was just what I wanted  So I gave it, you know that I was born here, I've told you that both my parents were born here and I'm the 7th generation of Snow to be born here, and you still keep saying Im not Australian. Either you are racist and think only whites can be Aussie or you only see me as my colour? She didn't speak to me for a few months......


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jan 9, 2011)

i agree with snowman...
but things that annoy me...hmm..
people who come from other countries and don't speak english very well that get angry at me when i kindly ask them to repeat themselves because i didnt quite understand them and tell me that i don't know english properly (it's kind of the only language i know, it baffles me)
women who look they have applied their foundation with a cement trawler and their eyeliner and mascara with a paintbrush, so they end up looking like a decorated cake. 
people who ask the questions "whats up?" rather then hows it going? or something similar and get frustrated when you give them the reply of the sky or the roof, what else do they honestly expect?
when people come over and ask if they can see my snakes and lizards, then when i show them , all they say is "EW! GROSS? i would never own something as yuk as that" or "EW! thats disgusting get it away from me". if i knew that was going to be the response i wouldnt say yes to showing them.
stupid people in general. such as when people call up for car insurance and you ask them what kind of car they own they give the answer "how am i supposed to know i didnt know i needed that to get a price of car insurance" or "i dont know but it has a tow bar" or "ummmm its either a holden or toyota,its a 2000 one and its white". it really makes me wonder about the people in this world.
oh and getting asked by american if i own a kangaroo, funny the first time i was asked just annoying after the third or fourth.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL.. Ask them if they own a Bison next time S-L.
I forgot to add, when in person people ask me how to spell Snow, (never happens over the phone)...  My Dad (white), my wife (blonde), sister in law (blonde) never have this problem hehehehe


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 9, 2011)

Annoying??? Summer HEAT!!


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Jan 9, 2011)

DVD's make me pyscho, how much people don't know about animals eg. "so what do your snakes eat, grains...? cows that refuse to be milked, and always kick the suction cups off etc.. etc... etc...


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jan 9, 2011)

haha i might have to start....
oh and another annoying thing when people want to visit the neighbours or the people across the road and rather then parking in there drive way or on their side they just sit in yours or at the front of your house with there car running and music on having a conversation out the window with them...


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Snowman, I come from Ferntreegully!!!! But Gippy's better.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 9, 2011)

Dipcdame said:


> Annoying??? Summer HEAT!!



NO WAY!!! the heat is the best part. It means beaches (windsurfing, wake boarding, boating etc), Christmas, holidays.... I love the heat! I hate being cold 

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 11:05 AM ----------




AnimalCollector6 said:


> Hey Snowman, I come from Ferntreegully!!!! But Gippy's better.


But has gippy got lyrebirds and puffing billy at your doorstep 
What school did you go to?


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jan 9, 2011)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> DVD's make me pyscho, how much people don't know about animals eg. "so what do your snakes eat, grains...? cows that refuse to be milked, and always kick the suction cups off etc.. etc... etc...


 
ahaha..i love it..or i have had a few people ask "do snakes bite? and if so do they hurt?" or they assume all snakes are venomous so when i mention i own snakes they say "wow thats so dangerous, cant there venom kill you?" 
ahaha those sort of people annoy but they make me laugh with how ignorant and stereotyping they can be towards reptiles..


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Jan 9, 2011)

One time I had two little kids in my room, a myriad of fish tanks, lizard, snake and frog tanks and what they were interested in was the cricket tub, they said "Mum look, crikets!!!!!!!!!" and stared at them intently with wide eyes.

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 02:25 PM ----------

Oh Snowman, I went to FerntreeGully North school.

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 02:26 PM ----------

and yes, Gippsland HAS lyrebirds


----------



## Snowman (Jan 9, 2011)

Interesting I've never seen lyrebirds in Gippy. Not that it means anything since I haven't spent as much time there as I have wondering around the Dandenongs. I've seen them in Kinglake as well (pre bushfire). There aren't many left up in the dandenongs now though with all the cats that people own up there killing them.
I went to Fairhills down off Scorsby rd.


----------



## Miss-Lulu (Jan 9, 2011)

Annoying things - this could take a while  
*When people fill up the car walk into to sevice staion to pay & they say
"just the fuel over there thanks" (whilst pointing in a southerly direction towards ten cars!!!), 
counter chick will ask " which bowser sir?" 
customer (still pointing) "that one over there" or "the white one"
(when there is 8 white cars in driveway)
counter chick "the white holden? ford? Subaru? Nissan? Toyota?" whilst smiling politely.
Customer "the one on the far said!!!"
counter chick (*sighs* quietly to herself) "do you know what bowser number sir? Or how much fuel?"
Customer "twenty-something-or -rather" or "I didn't take any notice"

VERY frustrating. it happens alot.

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 02:02 PM ----------

oh oh oh oh, and another  

When you have a large "Warning guard dog on duty, Do not enter yard, dog will bite" sign CLEARLY visible on front gate. 
Yet some moron will walk straight into your yard, after reading the sign, the tell me off after my dog bites them!! What the?


----------



## pepsi111 (Jan 9, 2011)

the thing that annoys me is when the radio and music channels play the same song ova and ova again until you hate it
*also the song WHIP MY HAIR <- grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 02:32 PM ----------

also this rain grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## animallove (Jan 9, 2011)

well... where can i start:
-sitting on the lounge watching tv and a boring channel is on so you're forced to watch it cause the remote is on the other lounge,
- people on facebook that that write like this; lyk, h8, th (the) tht. ( i mean is it really that hard to type normally, c'mon)
- my nephew pressing random buttons on the computer when i'm doing homework
- my nephew all together
- when i put someone in charge to feed my animals while i'm away and they don't feed them exactly how i've asked!!!
- men that don't put the toilet seat down
- when i fold the washing and my sister gets one piece of clothing and knocks all the piles over
- when people don't respect others for having there own opinion
- when men are shallow and only go for looks in girls and not personality.

i could go on but ill give someone else a turn!


----------



## dossy (Jan 9, 2011)

animallove said:


> well... where can i start:
> -sitting on the lounge watching tv and a boring channel is on so you're forced to watch it cause the remote is on the other lounge,
> - when i put someone in charge to feed my animals while i'm away and they don't feed them exactly how i've asked!!!
> - men that don't put the toilet seat down
> - when men are shallow and only go for looks in girls and not personality.


 
1. yes i totly agree i rely hate that
2. atleast they feed you animals, my family will not go near my reps so i have to drive them to a mates house
3. when women do not put the seat up
4. i go for a good looking personality....does that count


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Common sense being not common.


----------



## Australis (Jan 9, 2011)

Viewing a thread where the same group of photos keep getting quoted by several members repeatedly, usually to add some minor reply, that quoting (essentially re-posting) the photos wasn't at all necessary.. if that makes sense


----------



## snakeguy (Jan 9, 2011)

campers on COD and wedge tailed eagles


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jan 9, 2011)

When women think that they are allways right.:lol:


----------



## FAY (Jan 9, 2011)

My surname is Smith, on the phone I always get asked how to spell it!! :shock::shock:

Maybe I just don't speak clearly enough, but other people say I do speak clearly.....


----------



## Wally (Jan 9, 2011)

Hypocrisy.


----------



## Morbid (Jan 9, 2011)

"people that cant drive and/or dont know the road rules"

I could not agree more. I am a pretty laid back person but I become so beyond livid when I drive and people are complete idiots!!!

People who won't like/have respect for animals, Annoy me alot.

I understand not owning any or have fears of certain animals but for heavensake humans are animals and we need animals to survive... At least have respect!

I could make a long list but those two top it!


----------



## thals (Jan 9, 2011)

People who are greedy, materialistic and have a stick up their ar$e!


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 9, 2011)

mis-devious said:


> yes all quite annoying!!
> 
> cant agree more!


 
I dont piss on my hands so why waste water? :lol:


----------



## mrs_davo (Jan 9, 2011)

-men who cannot keep their word, they bend the truth to get what they want
-when someone orders parts for their car and when I ask what model - they say , that they are all the same.....


----------



## dossy (Jan 9, 2011)

mrs_davo said:


> -men who cannot keep their word, they bend the truth to get what they want
> -when someone orders parts for their car and when I ask what model - they say , that they are all the same.....



all modles are the same.....next time someone orders a part for a ford and they say that get them a prado part


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 9, 2011)

When people don't spell things correctly... also when they spell words wrong on purpose even though it'd take the same amount of letters to spell it correctly, eg: Buh instead of But
The incorrect use of 'their, there and they're' or 'then and than' annoys me too


----------



## iamheretic (Jan 9, 2011)

mis-devious said:


> lol, i can definetly agree on the drink one. or they ask and then ask another ten times. same goes with cigerettes when i use to smoke. i feel your pain!



My life story
"can i have a drag man?" "yeah sure" half a ciggy later


----------



## FAY (Jan 10, 2011)

Ummmm annoying......
Hypocrites, who get on their soap box and make out people are in the hobby for the money only when they are the ones who are.....they also poach from the wild....but make out they are 'holier' than though, yet majority of the reptile community know exactly what they get up to....


----------



## spongebob (Jan 10, 2011)

All those people such as pensioners, welfare recipients, shift workers who do not need to do their shopping in the evening and at weekends who get in my way and use up my precious time while I'm trying to shop. I work normal hours and pay taxes and these people have the option of shopping while I'm at work so why do they go at the busiest time! I know they do it to get in my way.....shop rage, shop rage....


----------



## dossy (Jan 10, 2011)

spongebob said:


> All those people such as pensioners, welfare recipients, shift workers who do not need to do their shopping in the evening and at weekends who get in my way and use up my precious time while I'm trying to shop. I work normal hours and pay taxes and these people have the option of shopping while I'm at work so why do they go at the busiest time! I know they do it to get in my way.....shop rage, shop rage....



my sister is a sift worker and she starts at 5am and workd thru till anywere between 6pm and 11:30 pm she cant help if if the onlt time she has to shop is at night or weekends


----------



## python_boy (Jan 10, 2011)

what annoys me the most is when people sell the snke that yhu were going to buy!!


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 10, 2011)

pffffff ok here we go things that tic me off.

being accused of being a dole bludger when im not even on the dole just cause i have tats long hair and a beard
the house full of alco's that moved in next door (we now have the cops in the street daily)
the above peoples dogs who are almost dead and full of fleas
when the shoplifter alarm goes off when u just bought somthing then have to stand there having your bag searched while people look at you like a theif.
the music/movie industry claiming hard done by with downloading then gloating this year about highest profit EVER
the guy who stole my car
the duche bag who stole my woman
the NRL ...all of it they may aswell play touch footy now
rich people
cops
and when ya kick ya toe on the coffie table when half asleep

ohh and rich famous people telling poor people to donate to this n that while they sit on a huge pile of money, i think they should give alot more b4 asking us,


----------



## Kurto (Jan 10, 2011)

Morons who teach their moron siblings to drive in the right hand lane!!!! KEEP LEFT UNLESS OVERTAKING!!! Who are you going to overtake on your L's ??? who??? No one!!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 10, 2011)

Kurto said:


> Morons who teach their moron siblings to drive in the right hand lane!!!! KEEP LEFT UNLESS OVERTAKING!!! Who are you going to overtake on your L's ??? who??? No one!!



Couldn't agree more!! The amount of L plate drivers in the right or middle lane on the M4 when they can't even do the speed limit... infuriates me!!!!


----------



## FAY (Jan 10, 2011)

HAHAHAHA I was on the right hand lane trying to overtake a truck on a hill, there was this car in front of me , he could of easily moved to the left as he wasn't quite up to the truck. A van came up on my left...I let him in and he basically pushed the car in front of me past the truck (without hitting it if you know what I mean), it was just sooo funny and was exactly what was needed...lol


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Annoying things - this could take a while
> *When people fill up the car walk into to sevice staion to pay & they say
> "just the fuel over there thanks" (whilst pointing in a southerly direction towards ten cars!!!),
> counter chick will ask " which bowser sir?"
> ...



Sorry..... (embarrassed look on face)... I promise to try harder but sometimes my head isn't in it.


----------



## cris (Jan 10, 2011)

The lack of sunshine is annoying me, some of my reptiles cant bask and its stopping my orange peppers from colouring up nicely.



trickedoutz31 said:


> 90% of people on this site


 
Haha, there are more than 10 people on the site though. Turn your frown upside down


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jan 10, 2011)

The increasing prevalence of the use of the words "anythink" and "everythink"! Idiots.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 10, 2011)

Door To Door Salesman !!! Telesales staff - Up Sellers at Mcdon- u dont want to try to upsell me anything


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 10, 2011)

one thing that annoys the absolut crap outta me is 

people advertising puppies and kittens for sale /give away on FACEBOOK!
and the same again, but there doing it for a friend. 

PAY FOR AN AD IN THE PAPPER LIKE EVERY ONE ELCE! or adverttize on petpages!!!

and more importasntly, HAVE YOUR CAT/DOG DESEXED!!, that way you would have the problem of trying to off load the pups/kittens at all.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 10, 2011)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> one thing that annoys the absolut crap outta me is
> 
> people advertising puppies and kittens for sale /give away on FACEBOOK!
> and the same again, but there doing it for a friend.
> ...


 
laughing like little girl - u tell em !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cris (Jan 10, 2011)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> one thing that annoys the absolut crap outta me is
> 
> people advertising puppies and kittens for sale /give away on FACEBOOK!
> and the same again, but there doing it for a friend.
> ...


 
They could just join this site an give them away, you dont have to pay anything and they should go pretty quick with all the consumers out there :lol:


----------



## mrs_davo (Jan 10, 2011)

- the Australian Cricket Team......


----------



## bump73 (Jan 10, 2011)

Prams...Prams really piss me off, especially the ultra large ones pushed around shopping centres by groups of mothers who roam around in packs expecting everyone to get out of their way. Same goes for footpaths you get these groups of 2+ mothers who take up an entire footpath and expect everyone to make way , FFS walk single file when there are others around. And don't get me started on the double width prams:evil: strollers i can deal with they are nice and compact and don't take up an entire isle in shops
Seriously all you parents if you are going somewhere where you know there will be a crowd get a carrier and carry your child, or at least use a stroller not your big **** hummer pram. Just imagine the abuse someone would cop if they pushed a wheel barrow around a crowded shopping centre expecting every one to get out of the way and stopped every 10mt to have a chat with someone they knew blocking the way for everyone..

Oh yeah i have a child and use a carrier or stroller whenever shopping..

Ben


----------



## cris (Jan 10, 2011)

bump73 said:


> Prams...Prams really piss me off, especially the ultra large ones pushed around shopping centres by groups of mothers who roam around in packs expecting everyone to get out of their way. Same goes for footpaths you get these groups of 2+ mothers who take up an entire footpath and expect everyone to make way , FFS walk single file when there are others around. And don't get me started on the double width prams:evil: strollers i can deal with they are nice and compact and don't take up an entire isle in shops
> Seriously all you parents if you are going somewhere where you know there will be a crowd get a carrier and carry your child, or at least use a stroller not your big **** hummer pram. Just imagine the abuse someone would cop if they pushed a wheel barrow around a crowded shopping centre expecting every one to get out of the way and stopped every 10mt to have a chat with someone they knew blocking the way for everyone..
> 
> Oh yeah i have a child and use a carrier or stroller whenever shopping..
> ...


 
These gangs cant steal as much if they dont roll in a maruading pack with large prams to stash the goods. I often tip the prams over, half of them have elmo dolls in them.


----------



## Sel (Jan 10, 2011)

bump73 said:


> Prams...Prams really piss me off, especially the ultra large ones pushed around shopping centres by groups of mothers who roam around in packs expecting everyone to get out of their way. Same goes for footpaths you get these groups of 2+ mothers who take up an entire footpath and expect everyone to make way , FFS walk single file when there are others around. And don't get me started on the double width prams:evil: strollers i can deal with they are nice and compact and don't take up an entire isle in shops
> Seriously all you parents if you are going somewhere where you know there will be a crowd get a carrier and carry your child, or at least use a stroller not your big **** hummer pram. Just imagine the abuse someone would cop if they pushed a wheel barrow around a crowded shopping centre expecting every one to get out of the way and stopped every 10mt to have a chat with someone they knew blocking the way for everyone..
> 
> Oh yeah i have a child and use a carrier or stroller whenever shopping..
> ...



I kind of agree to that, using a smaller stroller etc. But for some people its hard to do that,,when you have 2 children under 2 that like to run amok around the shops you need then strapped into a pram.And.. No one wants to carry their kid while shopping..

Things that annoy me...

Early morning drivers who need to stay away from the road while other people are trying to get to work! GRRRR

People walking in front of me slowly..

Red trafficlights.

Males.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 10, 2011)

Tabloid Journalists... need I say more? :lol:

I hate talking to ignorant people who think they know everything when they don't, but I love setting them straight and seeing them get embarrassed by it... funny thing is sometimes they try to blame you even though it was THEM who opened their mouth when they shouldn't have 

People who say the only good snake is a dead snake... yeah buddy, I wish all your pets were dead too!

People at the petrol station... they won't drive up to the front pump because someone is at the one behind it and they can't drive around... I did it 2 weeks after I got my learners so what's their problem???

I also hate it when people speak to me like I'm stupid... anyone who does that will wish they never met me


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 10, 2011)

Cyclists who take up half a lane on a busy road and ignore the fact theyve slowed you to their speed!!!! What happened to SHARING the road??????
Cyclists don't pay the road taxes for their 'vehicles', yet the majority think they have right of way.


----------



## shell477 (Jan 10, 2011)

people who say sorry all the time,

example with my friend rach

"rach, could you please be quiet for a sec"
"sorry"
"you didnt do anythin wrong, no need to say sorry"
"sorry"
"aargh stop saying sorry so much!"
"sorry..."
"aargh!"


----------



## dossy (Jan 10, 2011)

Dipcdame said:


> Cyclists who take up half a lane on a busy road and ignore the fact theyve slowed you to their speed!!!! What happened to SHARING the road??????
> Cyclists don't pay the road taxes for their 'vehicles', yet the majority think they have right of way.


 
they do not pay road tax thru the form of vehicels true but they do pay tax, once you are over the age of 14 you can not ride on the foot path unless you have someone under 14 with you ( nsw bike law anyway) so if you do not want them on the road and people do not want them on the footpath were do they ride?

i will add one to my list though, those old granny scooter things, well the old people who run you over with them


----------



## cris (Jan 10, 2011)

Im sorry if you feel that way.


----------



## FAY (Jan 10, 2011)

Sel said:


> I kind of agree to that, using a smaller stroller etc. But for some people its hard to do that,,when you have 2 children under 2 that like to run amok around the shops you need then strapped into a pram.And.. No one wants to carry their kid while shopping..
> 
> Things that annoy me...
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHA Sel...Males lol


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 10, 2011)

kids in shopping centers and other crowded places in general, 
especial whining spoilt little brats who thour a tanty cause they dont get there way. 

and kids in movie theaters. 
and then the parents who just ignore there kid making a sceen or breaking things, 
control your kids onr get a sitter and leave the basturds at home!!


----------



## chase77 (Jan 11, 2011)

where do i start

People who sit under the speed limit in the right hand lane
people who walk 3 or 4 people wide at the mall when its busy
people who buy property near pubs or places like luna park then complain about noise
people that complain about australia (locals and foreigners)
the price of petrol, electricity and insurance


----------



## cris (Jan 11, 2011)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> kids in shopping centers and other crowded places in general,
> especial whining spoilt little brats who thour a tanty cause they dont get there way.
> 
> and kids in movie theaters.
> ...


 
If they are annoying you just tell them to shut up, if their degenerate parents cant control them they need the general community to give them harsh verbal abuse, another option is screeming loudly or making loud dog noises in their parents ears while supporting the little ones demands. The last option i think would be the more amusing one, you could make a popular youtube channel or TV show from it i reckon.


----------



## FAY (Jan 11, 2011)

haha Only Child!
They are spoilt brats that think the world evolves around them and they are the only ones that matter...and it stays with them until adulthood and until they die!


----------



## Sel (Jan 11, 2011)

FAY said:


> haha Only Child!
> They are spoilt brats that think the world evolves around them and they are the only ones that matter...and it stays with them until adulthood!


 
But, im not an only child Fay..


----------



## dreamkiller (Jan 11, 2011)

going lights and sirens (code 1 ) to some idiot who says they cant breath when they're vomiting.well der.


----------



## FAY (Jan 11, 2011)

Sel said:


> But, im not an only child Fay..




haha I know you have a brother lol


----------



## dossy (Jan 11, 2011)

cris said:


> If they are annoying you just tell them to shut up, if their degenerate parents cant control them they need the general community to give them harsh verbal abuse, another option is screeming loudly or making loud dog noises in their parents ears while supporting the little ones demands. The last option i think would be the more amusing one, you could make a popular youtube channel or TV show from it i reckon.



i have done something like this, i just yelled and screamed and carryd on untill the mother slapped me then got escorted out of the movies with 4 kids...i got free popcorn from the person next to her cause he was sick of it


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 11, 2011)

Blokes with their undies hangin' out


----------



## glassless_mind (Jan 11, 2011)

When people call me a dumb blonde, or make dumb blonde jokes and expect me to find them funny. Yes, I'm naturally blonde, tall, slim, and fit the stereotype. I'm also doing Veterinary Science. This is harder to get in to and tougher to complete than human medicine. I am not dumb. If I make a mistake, it does not make me dumb, it makes me human.

When people deliberately spell things incorrectly. Spelling and grammar is important, it helps you to get your point across, and communicate with other people.

When people think I am younger than I am. I don't find it complimentary to be told I look 15 when I'm 22. Don't try to make it better by continuing to talk about it. Shut up. Maybe I will be greatful when I'm 50, for now I would prefer that you took me seriously.

Animal rights activists confusing animal rights and animal welfare. They are two completely different things. If an animal is being abused, that's actually an animal welfare issue. Animal rights mean that animals have the same rights as humans, i.e. they can inherit a house or adopt a child. Animal welfare means that animals should have access to food, shelter, protection from predators, freedom to express normal behaviour, be free of pain, suffering, free from fear. Decide which one you support and don't confuse the two.

I think that's pretty much it.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 11, 2011)

Today I saw a school group of kids at Sydney wildlife world trying to catch butterflies with their bare hands, really violently. The teachers didn't even try to stop them! Parents, control your kids. And Fay, I'm an only child. I can see where you're coming from 

---------- Post added 11-Jan-11 at 05:10 PM ----------




FAY said:


> My surname is Smith, on the phone I always get asked how to spell it!! :shock::shock:
> 
> Maybe I just don't speak clearly enough, but other people say I do speak clearly.....


 My friends last name is brown. He always gets asked how to spell it :shock:

Oh also I hate people who kill snakes when they aren't even on their property, and I hate people who find snakes gross. I showed our next door neighbours my snake, they were a little freaked out but one of them managed to hold him. Then their daughter came in and went "ewww! Omg are you insane! Get that away from me!!!" then she took their bird cage to another room cos she thought my snake would eat the bird. My snake is less than 50cm long and about 1cm wide. They have a cockatoo!


----------



## jamesn48 (Jan 11, 2011)

Being at school in the UK when we lost the 2005 ashes, living hell.
Also seeing all our native reptiles for sale for low prices in the US. Saw a D.pulcher for sale in America for $250. Especially since they were all originally illegal imports.
Also when you tell people you keep snakes they seem to know everything about them and always talk about being chased or there mate's/uncles/cousin's etc friend who have had a python line them up for dinner.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 11, 2011)

I've seen a gtp in the us for under $500 :shock:


----------



## Jen (Jan 12, 2011)

People who cannot grasp the difference between there, they're and their.
Text speak for the whole sentence (brb,bbl etc I don't mind, but cutting out all of the vowels and half the consonants in a sentence is just dumb and lazy)
Bible bashers who tell me to repent my sins - I don't believe in sin, I don't believe in hell, happy with my own religion cheers.
Bible bashers telling me they will pray for me. Seriously? Do something constructive with your time.


----------



## Bradchip (Jan 12, 2011)

Arrogance and ignorance....


----------



## bump73 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fools on forums who use the internet but can't seem to grasp the use of google. Its really not that hard.

Ben


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 12, 2011)

glassless_mind said:


> When people call me a dumb blonde, or make dumb blonde jokes and expect me to find them funny. Yes, I'm naturally blonde, tall, slim, and fit the stereotype. I'm also doing Veterinary Science. This is harder to get in to and tougher to complete than human medicine. I am not dumb. If I make a mistake, it does not make me dumb, it makes me human.
> .



Blonde - i cant understand people picking on blondes and with there jokes i was born blonde or sunny blonde as my mum used to say !!

but heres my question !!! if it is implied that being blonde means you have a lower intelligence than someone with another hair colour why do so many girls - women dye their hair blonde is this done to make them look less intelligent ha ha !!! i gather more attractive less intelligent i would assume !!!


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 12, 2011)

I hate that stupid game, the one there is a thread about now. If ur that bored go outside and dig a hole!

And gingers... bloody gingers.


----------



## shell477 (Jan 12, 2011)

i feel that if your that bored that you're posting on a 'what annoys you' thread that you should ALSO go outside and dig a hole. Man, theres gonna be holes everywhere!!


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 12, 2011)

shell477 said:


> i feel that if your that bored that you're posting on a 'what annoys you' thread that you should ALSO go outside and dig a hole. Man, theres gonna be holes everywhere!!



Off topic posts irritate me too.


----------



## shell477 (Jan 12, 2011)

im bored... (goes off to dig hole) 

perhaps each time i get bored i'll dig in the same spot, eventually i'll have a hole big enough for a swimming pool  

that fact that i dont have a pool annoys me....


----------



## Snowman (Jan 12, 2011)

Dipcdame said:


> Cyclists who take up half a lane on a busy road and ignore the fact theyve slowed you to their speed!!!! What happened to SHARING the road??????
> Cyclists don't pay the road taxes for their 'vehicles', yet the majority think they have right of way.


 
I agree with you on this. But sadly until they change the laws they have the same rights as a car on the road. So they can leagally take up a whole lane. 
A bloke I know son cut off some cyclists (stupid P plater) no one was hit by the car, but it must have been close and some fell over. They caught up to him at the lights, where they started banging on his car and he paniced put the car in reverse and ran over one of the cyclists foot. Went to court and he got 15 months in jail. I'm not brave enought to cycle on the road anyway


----------



## dossy (Jan 13, 2011)

pouring my self a drink and not remembering were i put it
when people turn my scuba tank off on me WHILE I AM UNDER WATER
people who do not obey the dive flag laws ( boats must stay 100M away from any dive flag and watch for bubbles out side the 100M)
arigant cops who think your being a dick and full of ur slef when you ask them to charge the skipper of a boat for atempted murder for driving in the 100M clear zone
girlss who go on a date with guys get angry with the guy for holding the door open for them but then get angry with the guy for not getting the seat for them
women complaining about the lines at the toilets at public events.....( just takn the micky out of you dnt i do understand this one  ) 
the lolly pop men at road works who hold up the stop sign to you for 25 min and there is no on coming traffic nore is there any reson for them to be doing it other then tickn me off
and finaly getting somthing to join somthing to to fit around it anf you forget to mesure it befoe you buy it


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jan 13, 2011)

dossy said:


> arigant cops who think your being a dick and full of ur slef when you ask them to charge the skipper of a boat for atempted murder for driving in the 100M clear zone


 
I get annoyed when people are too silly to realise that they are being ridiculous.

Also, poor spelling and grammar upsets me.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I know what really annoys my missus. Farting at the checkout in busy supermarkets and walking of to let her finish the transaction and cop all the stares.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 13, 2011)

I like you Steve. 

One thing that annoys me is ignorant people complaining about ignorance! 
Just confuses me.


----------



## dossy (Jan 13, 2011)

yes mel i use bad gramma

its not all that ridiculous to ask, there are laws and if a law is broken then they should be questioned about it and probibly punished to sum extent, by coming inside a clear zone you endangr the divers and can kill them. an average of 18 divers a year are killed due to this and more are seriousely injured. im not talking about the boats that are in a 90M rivver with a flag in it im talking about the boats that have several hundred meters ither side of you but choose to go right past your flag WHILE YOU ARE COMING UP.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jan 13, 2011)

dossy said:


> yes mel i use bad gramma
> 
> its not all that ridiculous to ask, there are laws and if a law is broken then they should be questioned about it and probibly punished to sum extent, by coming inside a clear zone you endangr the divers and can kill them. an average of 18 divers a year are killed due to this and more are seriousely injured. im not talking about the boats that are in a 90M rivver with a flag in it im talking about the boats that have several hundred meters ither side of you but choose to go right past your flag WHILE YOU ARE COMING UP.



Indeed you do.

So the police are the arrogant ones when you're the one demanding to have someone charged with attempted murder when it is clearly not applicable? If someone runs a red light do you also demand that they be charged with attempted murder? Of course the police are going to think you're a fool! Perhaps if you understood what the charge your referring to actually is, you would be able to see how far off the mark you are.


----------



## MamaBear (Jan 13, 2011)

bump73 said:


> Prams...Prams really piss me off


I'm one of those Mums with the massive prams, although I've ditched my ultra wide one and gone for the inline. (I do have an excuse though- 1 year old not walking and a 3 year old with a broken leg.) BUT, what drives ME nuts, is the people that walk.....sooooo....incredibly....slowly...through the shopping centre, stop to rummage through bags or have a chat right in the middle of the walk way, particularly when its Christmas shopping time!! I've been tempted to buy stilettos for my 3 year old son, so if someone gets in my way I can tell him to stick his feet out, and stabby McStab stab!!



FAY said:


> haha Only Child!
> They are spoilt brats that think the world evolves around them and they are the only ones that matter...and it stays with them until adulthood and until they die!


 They sure and it sure does! I've been in a relationship with an only child for the past 7 years. We have 2 young children together, and it feels like I'm raising 3! I'm lucky that I'm the eldest of 4 kids so I'm used to going without anything and everything!

Now.. Things that annoy me:

People with poor grammar, punctuation and who can't spell!! Especially on the internet and in emails! There's spell check on everything these days! And yet it still gets through!

People hu type lyk dis! It muzt b soOoOo much hrder 2 typ lyk dis den 2 type normalli! I no it takez a hole lotta *** effrt 2 read it!

When I go to parties, or am seen in public without my children, people are always asking 'Oh my god, where are your kids!?'
I usually tell them 'They're asleep in the car. Don't worry, the windows are up so they won't get cold.' Or 'At home. They can look after themselves. The big one knows to get the little one a bottle when he's hungry.' 
Ask stupid questions, get stupid answers!

People stealing, and thinking they have the right to help themselves to other peoples things! Some bastard broke into my car overnight and took my Navman.. On the upside, it was pretty ancient and had been taking me round and round in circles for the last few weeks that I had it, so they can have fun with that! I hope it takes them a while to figure it out! XD

People who run around on their high horses just waiting for someone to step out of line so they can 'poo-poo' them.

When I've just cooked dinner for everyone, dished it all up and sat down to eat mine, hubby comes in from playing with his car, looks at my plate, says 'Oooh, yum!!' and proceeds to pick up my fork and eat MY dinner!! 
He's since learnt not to do that. Dangerous business! Fatty likes her food, you see! XD

Last but not least: People complaining about people complaining about people complaining! It's more contradictory than the bloody bible for Christs sake!


----------



## Colin (Jan 13, 2011)

what annoys me the most? > saw this in the news today:
http://au.news.yahoo.com/queensland/a/-/mp/8636300/reports-of-looters-in-flooded-ipswich/

looter scum that are stealing QLD flood victims possessions from their homes.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 13, 2011)

People whinging about jack when their fellow Australians have lost everything, including family members.


----------



## FAY (Jan 13, 2011)

What did Jack do?


----------



## dossy (Jan 14, 2011)

xxMelissaxx said:


> Indeed you do.
> 
> So the police are the arrogant ones when you're the one demanding to have someone charged with attempted murder when it is clearly not applicable? If someone runs a red light do you also demand that they be charged with attempted murder? Of course the police are going to think you're a fool! Perhaps if you understood what the charge your referring to actually is, you would be able to see how far off the mark you are.


if you drive your car down the foot path at full speed you would most probly be charged with atempted murder, if you discharged a gun in a crowd u would be charged with it so how is going into an area with a wepon using it against people diffrent ( a boat prop will kill you)


one other thing that ticks me off is when ur at mates houses and they wax part of one leg while ur asleep :\ not cool.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 14, 2011)

Stuck up vegans that try to convert people or look down on you for eating meat, drinking milk AUSTRALIA treats its cows great, the pork not so much but the cows and chickens are fairly well looked after. Sick of hearing oh the cows they get sores on their udder oh and a calf feeding with its teeth wouldn't do worse?!


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jan 14, 2011)

dossy said:


> if you drive your car down the foot path at full speed you would most probly be charged with atempted murder, if you discharged a gun in a crowd u would be charged with it so how is going into an area with a wepon using it against people diffrent ( a boat prop will kill you)



...you're still being ridiculous. You really don't know much at all about the law, do you?

As I am at work and bored, I will PM you some stuff so that next time you're speaking with police, you'll spare them.


----------



## bump73 (Jan 14, 2011)

People who say "thank God..." in stuations like the QLD floods. If he has the power to save why did he let it happen in the first place, and why didn't he save every one and everything??

Ben


----------



## MamaBear (Jan 14, 2011)

bump73 said:


> People who say "thank God..." in stuations like the QLD floods. If he has the power to save why did he let it happen in the first place, and why didn't he save every one and everything??
> 
> Ben


 I agree! What annoys me more is ignorant religious morons who run around saying stuff like this: Pastor says Kevin Rudd to blame for floods | News.com.au


----------



## Australis (Jan 14, 2011)

bump73 said:


> People who say "thank God..." in stuations like the QLD floods. If he has the power to save why did he let it happen in the first place, and why didn't he save every one and everything??
> 
> Ben



I agree, or the "miracle" in with the miners rescued in Chile... not mention of the same god causing the problem lol.. maybe he was on smoko?

Ah MamaBear, i saw that to - which reminds me of another annoyance, that the government doesn't make Christian like Pr Daniel Nalliah pay tax on their nasty religion.
From his own site (which were all supporting) 
Are the QLD floods the result of Kevin Rudd speaking against Israel? at Catch The Fire Ministries


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 14, 2011)

The really smooth single ply toilet paper in some public dunnies. and using the toilets in Muslim countries.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 14, 2011)

I think the people claiming that these natural disasters are God's vengence on the world have a poor grasp of the Bible. In Genesis after the flood waters receeded God made a covenant with Noah and to _all_ flesh on the land that he will never send another flood to destroy all flesh.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I think the people claiming that these natural disasters are God's vengence on the world have a poor grasp of the Bible. In Genesis after the flood waters receeded God made a covenant with Noah and to _all_ flesh on the land that he will never send another flood to destroy all flesh.


A rainbow and at that point he also said "everything that lives everything that moves I give to you as food" I'm just saying eat mead Gods cool with it.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 14, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> A rainbow and at that point he also said "everything that lives everything that moves I give to you as food" I'm just saying eat mead Gods cool with it.



I don't remember that bit, but in Deutoronomy God told Moses what was cool and not cool to eat. He certaintly didn't say everything was cool to eat.


----------



## Australis (Jan 14, 2011)

And ye shall eat the flesh of your sons, and the flesh of your daughters shall ye eat.--Leviticus 26:29

Yum.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I don't remember that bit, but in Deutoronomy God told Moses what was cool and not cool to eat. He certaintly didn't say everything was cool to eat.


Yes he did. after Noah built the shrine and burned some of the clean animals. Not to mention that people forget the real reasons for the flood and continuously mistake the amount of animals taken on the ark. Genesis 9:3 Everything that lives and moves will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, I now give you everything. there is the different versions of it.


----------



## Jen (Jan 14, 2011)

People who tell you it's 'Gods' will that a 26 year old died...

Having to log in to the site every 5 blooming minutes!

Kids who run at my dog at a dog park and then bitch that she barks at them - its a DOG park, not a playpen parents, (she was harrassed by kids as a pup and now hates them, but then, so do i..) Also, people who complain that your dog is sniffing their dog at an off leash dog park...


----------



## iamheretic (Jan 15, 2011)

Australis said:


> I agree, or the "miracle" in with the miners rescued in Chile... not mention of the same god causing the problem lol.. maybe he was on smoko?
> 
> Ah MamaBear, i saw that to - which reminds me of another annoyance, that the government doesn't make Christian like Pr Daniel Nalliah pay tax on their nasty religion.
> From his own site (which were all supporting)
> Are the QLD floods the result of Kevin Rudd speaking against Israel? at Catch The Fire Ministries



Yeah hey.
It wasn't god who saved them, it was the bloody rescuers who spent days on trying to get them out, and they call it a "miracle". 

Another annoying thing, Wen ppl tlk lik dis cos primry skool ws da only edukasion dey got.


----------



## cris (Jan 15, 2011)

Australis said:


> And ye shall eat the flesh of your sons, and the flesh of your daughters shall ye eat.--Leviticus 26:29
> 
> Yum.


 
Here i was thinking we were only supposed to canabalise 'illegitimate child' demigods.


----------



## Australis (Jan 15, 2011)

cris said:


> Here i was thinking we were only supposed to canabalise 'illegitimate child' demigods.


 
There are heaps of options, even specifically smashing newborns heads in with rocks.
It is truly sickening stuff.. and people are worried about burkas :shock:
To keep it on topic - the governments support of this "invisible friend for adults" cult, annoys me. 

Also body boarders annoyed me today.. school holidays :evil:


----------



## unicorns_dreams (Jan 15, 2011)

People who think they are always right, even when you prove them wrong.
People who have very load conversation on mobiles so everyone can hear.
Drivers that decide to do 60kms in a 80/100kms zone .
Drivers not using their blinkers.
Companies that ring you to sell you something, when you say not interested thankyou, they tried to push the issue.(happens alot)
Drivers/Motor bike riders that think hitting their horn as they pass a horse rider, is funny.( happens alot)
Can think of heaps more but that will do.


----------



## cris (Jan 16, 2011)

Australis said:


> There are heaps of options, even specifically smashing newborns heads in with rocks.
> It is truly sickening stuff.. and people are worried about burkas :shock:
> To keep it on topic - the governments support of this "invisible friend for adults" cult, annoys me.
> 
> Also body boarders annoyed me today.. school holidays :evil:



Good to hear im not the only faithful one, god help us if the infadels get hold of this information. If i wasnt raised in a religous school promoting truth i would have trouble grasping these harsh but meaningful realities.

Do you surf? would hate to be a surfer apart from just falling of the board because im usually wasted(and dont have a surf board) i would feel like an idiot for taking peoples waves. Surfing is like ecology there is a niche for some but for most others arnt sustainable. I never understood surfing rage untill i met some degenerate who used to complain about the locals... That said im not a surfer or any other form of shark food.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jan 16, 2011)

Australis said:


> And ye shall eat the flesh of your sons, and the flesh of your daughters shall ye eat.--Leviticus 26:29
> 
> Yum.



A classic to be sure. I find Fat Bastard 22:01 to be a little more tasteful though.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 16, 2011)

people who reply to ads with text messages when you specificaly say NO TEXT MESSAGES, and tyer kickkers in general


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 16, 2011)

Snowman said:


> I love the heat! I hate being cold


agreed 100% stupid winter....also snowman, you forgot one of the main reasons why summer is awesome.......REPTILES....

---------- Post added 16-Jan-11 at 11:19 PM ----------

what annoys me?, people making threads about other threads, then discussing exactly the same thing as in the other thread


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Farts in the shower that hover at head height in the steam


----------



## dani_boy (Jan 17, 2011)

haha i have to agreee with u there steve


----------



## Sel (Jan 17, 2011)

It annoys me that weekends only last 2 days.
Whos idea was that? They should be punched in the face


----------



## Bradchip (Jan 17, 2011)

Sel...

That's logic that can't really be argued with


----------



## iamheretic (Jan 17, 2011)

Just thought of another, Kids my age wearing these big fake diamond earings and thinking it's cool.

Your not gangsta privileged white kid.


----------



## Sawowie (Jan 17, 2011)

When my external hard drive chuck a hissy fit, and now i cant get to all my pictures, music, and all my work :/


----------



## Min.Min (Jan 17, 2011)

Viruses that completely screw up your laptop so that you can't even get onto the homescreen
Getting stuck behind trucks and other slow vehicles for ages
People that don't know how to use a roundabout
Getting locked outside the house
People in shops who walk so slow and take up the whole aisle or else cut you off when you try to pass them
Taking a big gulp from your cup in the middle of the night then discovering its full of ants
People who strut
Taking your tiny bag out to go clubbing then all your friends saying "hey can i put my wallet keys whatever in there coz i didn't bring a bag" then your bag breaking coz it was so full of ****
Random dogs ****ting on your lawn
AND, dirtbags that scratch, dint or otherwise mark your car and leave no details

---------- Post added 17-Jan-11 at 11:25 PM ----------




AnimalCollector6 said:


> One time I had two little kids in my room, a myriad of fish tanks, lizard, snake and frog tanks and what they were interested in was the cricket tub, they said "Mum look, crikets!!!!!!!!!" and stared at them intently with wide eyes.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 02:25 PM ----------
> 
> I can't stop laughing at this!! Little kids are hilarious


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 19, 2011)

My mum when she tells me I cant have another reptile even though I can pay for it myself and I will look after it


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 19, 2011)

Justin Beiber doing proactive commercials.....10 year old girls don't get pimples!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 19, 2011)

-Matt- said:


> Justin Beiber doing proactive commercials.....10 year old girls don't get pimples!


 
Pahahahahaha!!!!! That is so true!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 20, 2011)

-Matt- said:


> Justin Beiber doing proactive commercials.....10 year old girls don't get pimples!


:lol:


----------



## Sammie_Snake (Jan 21, 2011)

the guy at the canberra reptile santurary who started bagging out this site i felt like punching him grrrrrr


----------



## cris (Jan 21, 2011)

Sammie_Snake said:


> the guy at the canberra reptile santurary who started bagging out this site i felt like punching him grrrrrr


 
Haha i liked that place, I found it far more educational than any other reptily display place i have been, far better than the modern Australia Zoo, although Australia zoo was better before they called it Australia zoo and wernt a bunch of posers that made Bob Irwin leave.


----------



## Australis (Jan 21, 2011)

People who think painting plastic toys is "folk art"


----------



## Smithers (Jan 21, 2011)

People who do folk art that think it's art



Sammie_Snake said:


> the guy at the canberra reptile santurary who started bagging out this site i felt like punching him grrrrrr


 
Don't worry there's a few that would like to do the same to that guy. Around A.C.T


----------



## Australis (Jan 22, 2011)

True art is anything, still an oil painting isn't a sculpture.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 22, 2011)

cleaning my bum beard on Fridays after curry night on Thursday


----------



## bump73 (Jan 22, 2011)

A certain morph of snake that is obviously the result of illegal smuggling, but because of the reputation and name of the person who claims to have bred them they are readily accepted by a lot of the herp community. Very uncool , i guess $$$$ are more important than the threat of diseases etc..

Oh yeah and the fact this will be deleted and the infraction i'll most likely get for saying what is blatently obvious to all...

Ben


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 22, 2011)

I was born in england, and although I dont really consider myself english as my mum is Australian/Italian and my dad was Scottish, it really annoys me when Aussies call the english "poms".


----------



## the_jungle_jim (Jan 22, 2011)

mis-devious said:


> yes all quite annoying!!
> 
> cant agree more!


 
I'm an Aussie and a male and we get taught not to pee on our hands and keep ourselves clean beforehand so why waste water?

*Bump73 I love this so much*

*Vegetarian = Ancient slang for village idiot who can't fish or hunt*


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Whingeing POMS


----------



## the_jungle_jim (Jan 22, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I was born in england, and although I dont really consider myself english as my mum is Australian/Italian and my dad was Scottish, it really annoys me when Aussies call the english "poms".



You should be more annoyed at the English, because "poms" was derived from pome an acronym for Prisioner Of Mother England, and the English ruled the British colonies when this label was described.


----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 22, 2011)

i get really annoyed at 

people that walk really slowly 4 wide down the shopping centres so noone can get past
ppl that know better patting my partners guide dog while its in harness (not kidding i told of 11 people in one outing!!!)
when you run out of something
busses that are late
stupid people that say my house is "overrun" with reptiles. we like it that way
people not doing their jobs properly
pizza turning up that is wrong!
barking dogs
toads!!
trying to do something and getting interupted multiple times for nothing important..

i can go on and on but i think the worst is when my partner and i go out (both visually impared) people will actually get up and walk over and stare at us while we eat our lunch cos my partner has a guide dog... how freaking rude!! what are we .. goldfish??? its a DOG get over it


----------



## giglamesh (Jan 22, 2011)

people that complain about things that are annoying them


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 22, 2011)

...My kid :x


----------



## D3pro (Jan 22, 2011)

Indians... man they annoy me lol


----------



## MrMertens (Jan 23, 2011)

good call steve1


----------

